# PG an PB-Steuerungen anschließen



## UnknownUser (18 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

von sehr vielen Siemens S5 und S7 Steuerungen sollen mit Versiondog zyklisch Abzüge erstellt werden. Es gibt leider keine Informationen bzgl. der verschiedenen PB-Netze.
Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich mich per Kabel direkt an die Steuerung anschließe und was kann passieren (Busfehler?)?

Gruß


----------



## centipede (18 November 2020)

Du brauchst eine freie Adresse, die Übertragungsrate und solltest schauen ob das Busprofil ein Standardprofil oder ein Benutzerdefinirtes ist.

Wenn du diese Infos hast, kannst du deinen Teilnehmer dementsprechend einstellen und damit Online gehen.
Somit sind logische Busfehler erstmal vermieden.

Ein kleines Restrisiko gibt es immer, da du ja die Signalqualität nicht kennst.


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2020)

Wenn man an eine laufende PB System verbindet, macht die Busgeschwindigkeit einen Unterschied.
Bei 187.5k gibt es wenig Probleme. 
Bei 1.5M nur selten. 
Bei 12M sehr oft.

Warum eigentlich zyklische Abzüge machen ?
Ist die Disziplin so schlecht das man keine Versionskontrolle hat ?
Einmal oder manchmal die offline und online Versionsstände überprufen finde ich berechtigt. Aber zyklisch finde ich übertrieben.


----------



## UnknownUser (18 November 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn man an eine laufende PB System verbindet, macht die Busgeschwindigkeit einen Unterschied.
> Bei 187.5k gibt es wenig Probleme.
> Bei 1.5M nur selten.
> Bei 12M sehr oft.
> ...



Das ist die Vorgabe des Kunden. Von ca. 500 Steuerungen sind 1/3 online an eine versiondog-Versionskontrolle angebunden und die Abzüge laufen automatisiert. Die restlichen müssen mehrmals pro Jahr händig abgezogen werden. 
Zu den Bus-Netzen gibt es absolut keine Informationen (welche Steuerungen zu welchem Netz gehört, Adressen, Busgeschwindigkeit etc.) oder es gibt sie, wurden aber nicht zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2020)

Ich wurde an die Kunde etwas in diesen Stil äussern:
"Ohne Vor-Kenntniss zu die Busparameter können wir nicht garantieren das es keine Busfehler entsteht wenn wir uns an eine laufende PB Netz anschliesst. Dies kann zu Störungen an Machinen führen wenn sie in Produktion sind."


----------



## UnknownUser (18 November 2020)

Die Bedenken habe ich im Vorfeld schon geäußert, wollte in dem Thread nur nochmal Informationen zum allgemeinen Ablauf des Anschließens sammeln.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2020)

naja, das ist ja nun bei MPI oder Ethernet auch nicht anders... Wenn man von der "wichtigen" Anlage keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich auch nicht irgendwo anstecken.
Wenn man von 350 Anlagen kein aktuelles Step7 Projekt hat, dann läuft da aber was anderes gehörig schief. Der Abzug hilft dann auch nur bedingt weiter...


----------



## Strömling (19 November 2020)

Wenn du ein Profibustester hast (z.B. Profitrace 2) kannst du dich durch das kurze Kabel den Bus gefahrlos anstecken. 
.
Dann siehst du alle Teilnehmer mit Adresse, die Busgeschwindigkeit,und die Signalqualität.

Dann eine freie Adresse suchen und anhand der Busgeschwindigkeit und Signalqualität kannst du entscheiden ob du dich mit der 1,5 m Stichleitung zum PG ansteckst.

MfG


----------



## UnknownUser (19 November 2020)

Deswegen ja auch die zyklischen Abzüge, um an einer zentralen Stelle die jeweiligen Projekte der Steuerungen zu haben. Aber ist Kundensache.


----------

